# pop music i like



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

One of my friend made me a compilation cd of sophisticated pop. Including the wonderful voice of sade(brittish fameous singer). i honnestly think she one of the best female singer ever, what she do is dream pop.

That all short but sweet you guys like Sade here no ordinary love and smooth operator are my favorite.:tiphat:


----------



## Xaltotun (Sep 3, 2010)

I have a soft spot for some 80's pop, with echoey drum beats! Some time ago I heard Laura Branigan's _Self Control_ in a grocery store and it saved my day!


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Favourite 80s pop band for me was XTC. Well, they weren't a pop band in the strictest sense of the word but they did see some top 30 action at a time when the UK singles chart was dominated by New Romantic and synth pop acts.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

I like the black 'girl groups' of the 1960s - The Crystals, The Ronettes, The Supremes.


----------



## Marschallin Blair (Jan 23, 2014)

Ingélou said:


> I like the black 'girl groups' of the 1960s - The Crystals, The Ronettes, The Supremes.


YES.

-- And I'd add that I also like the 'black' girl group that wasn't a black girl group at all-- as they only 'sounded' like one; at least to James Brown: The Shangri Las.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Obligatory blog link.


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

The chinese are pretty good at it. ^_^


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2014)

elgars ghost said:


> Favourite 80s pop band for me was XTC. Well, they weren't a pop band in the strictest sense of the word but they did see some top 30 action at a time when the UK singles chart was dominated by New Romantic and synth pop acts.


Yeah, good call. I saw them at Manchester Uni, stood at the bar next to Barry Andrews!


----------



## cwarchc (Apr 28, 2012)

DeepR said:


> The chinese are pretty good at it. ^_^


I haven't laughed like I did when I watched that for a long time:lol:


----------



## Cosmos (Jun 28, 2013)

There are a few pop hits that are my guilty pleasures. Some songs by that hipster-wannabe band fun., Imagine Dragons' recent hits, some Beyonce and Lady Gaga, "Safe and Sound" by Capital Cities...

Then there are the pop hits that have no guilt behind them: Songs by the Beatles, ABBA, Ingrid Michaelson, and Of Monsters and Men


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

I am hung up on Light My Fire by The Doors. Sexiest song ever!


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Using the strict definition of "pop" as a specific genre and not the more general term for "popular music", I think Bjork is one of the most creative pop artists out there right now. Although I don't know if she is strictly considered pop or some other genre.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Ingélou said:


> I like the black 'girl groups' of the 1960s - The Crystals, The Ronettes, The Supremes.


The Motown sound out of Detroit.


----------



## Jos (Oct 14, 2013)

elgars ghost said:


> Favourite 80s pop band for me was XTC. Well, they weren't a pop band in the strictest sense of the word but they did see some top 30 action at a time when the UK singles chart was dominated by New Romantic and synth pop acts.


Haha, I remember them, even got the album (much later, 2nd hand). We had a guy named "Nigel" in our class , he hated that band....:lol:


----------

